

Conway's Game Of Life in Telnet - erikzaadi

telnet gameoflife.erikzaadi.com 1337<p>Done in NodeJS (originally in python), as a part of the global Coderetreat day 2012.
======
prezjordan
Excellent! Source code? I'm interested in making a telnet app like this.

~~~
milkmiruku
<https://github.com/erikzaadi/GameOfLifeNodeTelnet>

------
vuduchild
Awesome! Coderetreat was really great this year :)

